# Problem mit neuen Ati-Treibern?

## TheViperMan

Hi!

Ich habe hier meinen Laptop mit einer ATI Radeon 9700 Mobile am Laufen. Jetzt sind die ati-drivers-8.471.3 installiert und seitdem flackert alle paar minuten kurz der Bildschirm. Hab bisher nichts darüber gefunden, bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem?

In der xorg.conf sind nur "AGPMode" "4" und "AGPFastWrite" "True" eingetragen, sonstige Optionen habe ich nicht eingetragen.

Gruß Viper

edit: Ich hab keine 3D-Desktop-Erweiterungen am Laufen, nur gewöhnliches KDE.

----------

## TheViperMan

Habe jetzt wieder die alten Treiber Version 8.40.4 installiert, Bild ist wieder stabil.

Sind da keine Probleme bekannt mit dem neuen Treiber?

Der neue Treiber lässt bei mir auch Schriften größer werden, nach Installation des alten Treibers sind sie wieder kleiner.

Wirklich stable kommt mir das noch nicht vor.

Gruß Viper

----------

## AmonAmarth

den fehler den du beschreibst hat ein freund von mir auch an seinem laptop (ebenfalls ATI graka). laut seiner aussage liegt das an dem neuen treibern (frag mich jetzt nicht nach genauen versionen).

warum versuchst du nicht mal fastwrite zu deaktivieren? vielleicht hat das ja wirklich was dmait zu tun. fastwrite bringt dir eh kaum mehr performance (nach meinen erfahrungen jedenfalls).

----------

## TheViperMan

Danke für den Tipp, hat nur leider keine Besserung gebracht.

Habe auch mal Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true" gesetzt, wird beim emergen des neuen Treibers darauf hingewiesen, bringt aber auch nichts. Immer wieder flackert der Bildschirm kurz. Als ob irgendwas resetten würde oder so.

Gruß Viper

----------

## DarKRaveR

Meiner Meinung nach werden die ATI Treiber nie dem Beta-Stadium entwachsen.

Ein BUg bei mir, der in der neuen Version weggefallen ist: Jedesmal beim Logout, friert das System so halb ein, zumindest wird X/gdm nicht neu gestartet, noch sind die virtuellen Terminals erreichbar.

Aber der BUG war mehrere Versionen vorhanden und schon die x-te Regression (will heißen, war schonmal gefixed und kam dann doch wieder und das schon mehrfach).

Solange ATI nichtmal derartige Regressions in den Griff bekommt ist der Treiber nur BETA, bzw. vielleicht maximal Alpha Qualität.

AIGLX funktioniert sowieso nicht richtig.

 :Cool: 

Wenn es also nch downgrade funktioniert, bleibe beim alten Treiber, sei froh, daß nur so ein kleiner Bug bei Dir dazugekommen ist.

----------

## mrsteven

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Solange ATI nichtmal derartige Regressions in den Griff bekommt ist der Treiber nur BETA, bzw. vielleicht maximal Alpha Qualität.

 

Wie wahr, wie wahr... Wie lange werkelt ATI/AMD jetzt schon am Linuxtreiber rum? Dürften auch schon mehr als 3 Jahre sein... Dass in dieser Zeit immer noch kein brauchbarer Treiber dabei herausgekommen ist, ist ein einziges Armutszeugnis und lässt einige Fragen über das Entwicklungsmodell des Treibers offen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Fazit: Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, nehmt den offenen Radeon-Treiber von X.org, gerade Version 6.8 läuft inzwischen doch ganz ordentlich. TV-Out-Unterstützung wäre halt auch noch ganz nett...  :Wink: 

----------

## monophase

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Ein BUg bei mir, der in der neuen Version weggefallen ist: Jedesmal beim Logout, friert das System so halb ein

 

Bei mir leider nicht   :Sad: 

Selbst in der aktuellen Ausgabe (8.493) besteht das Problem mit dem einfrierenden X nach dem Logout weiterhin, was eigentlich schon in der vorletzten Version gefixt worden sein soll.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *monophase wrote:*   

>  *DarKRaveR wrote:*   Ein BUg bei mir, der in der neuen Version weggefallen ist: Jedesmal beim Logout, friert das System so halb ein 
> 
> Bei mir leider nicht  
> 
> Selbst in der aktuellen Ausgabe (8.493) besteht das Problem mit dem einfrierenden X nach dem Logout weiterhin, was eigentlich schon in der vorletzten Version gefixt worden sein soll.

 

Wie gesagt, DAS kommt mir allzubekannt vor, der taucht immer mal wieder auf, je nach Chip auch noch, während der eine Glück hat, daß bei Ihm ds PRoblem weg ist, taucht es bei anderen magisch wieder auf und umgekehrt.

Ich werde dieses dumpfe Gefühl nicht los, daß die einfach nicht wisen, was sie da tun ... Selbst unter Windos dauerte es ewig, bis die gröbsten BUGs bei meinem Chip im Treiber nicht mehr auftauchten ...

Einfach blamabel eben.

----------

## Dragonix

Hm.. dann habt ihr einfach Pech  :Very Happy: 

Das einzige was bei mir öfters mal rumzickt ist Xv. Sonst kann ich nicht klagen - hin und herswitchen zwischen den Terminals und dem Xserver geht alles ohne Probleme. Wann mir das letzte mal der XServer gecrasht ist könnt ich auch nicht sagen. Hatte weder mit nVidia noch ATi / AMD weder unter Win noch unter Linux jemals größere Probleme (gott sei dank..)

Btw.. für alle die 3D + R500 wollen: Seit kuzrzer Zeit gibts im xf86-video-ati wenn ichs richtig sehe 3D Support..

----------

## TheViperMan

So, wieder neue Treiber da, Version 8.501 und das unregelmäßige Aufflackern ist immernoch da.

Wirklich schade, evtl werde ich mal auf die Opensource-Treiber umsteigen, 3D brauch ich im Linux eigentlich nicht wirklich.

Ist wirklich nervig mit dem Flackern, ansonsten würde mich der neue Treiber freuen, endlich sind die Schriften im Firefox in der richtigen Größe. Gibts wirklich keine Option mehr, die ich in der xorg.conf noch ausprobieren könnte?

Gruß Viper

----------

## monophase

Das Problem mit einfrierenden X beim Logout besteht auch immer noch. Das kotzt mich langsam echt an. So langsam sollten die das doch mal in den Griff bekommen! Das Kuriose dabei, Suspend to RAM und Disk funktioniert ohne Probleme. Scheint aber irgendwie nur bei 64-Bit-Systemen aufzutreten.

----------

## farhaven

Das Problem mit den Open Source Treibern ist ja leider (zumindest bei mir), dass die Performance, zumindest was 3D angeht, extrem hinter den proprietären Treibern hinterherhinkt (bei Sauerbraten z.b. maximal 4 FPS mit radeon, mit fglrx sind es dagegen durchschnittlich 110). Ausserdem scheinen Shader mit den Open Source Treibern nicht wirklich zu funktionieren (wieder mit Sauerbraten als Beispiel) und die Performance bei Spielen wie UT2k3 ist leider auch miserabel. Das einzige, was meiner Erfahrung nach an den Open Source Treibern wesentlich besser ist, als bei den proprietären, ist die Unterstützung für XRandR (bei radeon werden alle Ausgänge meiner Radeon X700 erkannt und können ohne Probleme bei laufendem X-Server konfiguriert werden, bei fglrx erkennt xrandr nur einen einzigen Ausgang und daran einen grossen Bildschirm, was leider auch dazu führt, dass beide unbedingt die selbe Auflösung haben müssen) und die Tatsache, dass es, wenn man mehrere X-Server gleichzeitig gestartet hat und einen davon statt mit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace mit einem ^C in dem Terminal, aus dem er gestartet wurde, beendet, mit radeon zu keinen Abstürzen kommt, wogegen fglrx gerne mal das ganze System mitnimmt.

----------

